# In a perfect world, I'd be able to try on these boots.



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

I have similar feet to you and went for this years Burton Imperial. Very comfy and warm boot. However, I had to go a size up than my shoe size as the roof in the toe area was putting pressure on my front foot and causing pain. Also the big toes were curling slightly so I would recommend go at least a half size up on these.

As I say though, when they fit they are a great low profile boot with good response for all mountain tom foolery.

ten


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If you know what fits, comfy and responsive to your riding...why settle for less or a maybe? Ya I try on different brands/models occasionally, but I continue with the same brand and general model for the past 5-6 years.

Or order all the above, select 1 and return the rest.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Having a similar issue feet wise I would vote to find somewhere local or if you can afford to order 2 or 3 off the net and return 

I have had issues forever finding the "right" boot. I am rockin the LunarEndors now. They are comfy and the toe box is decent. I went a half size down. I am a 12 but went with a 11.5


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I have short, wide feet, like a hobbit. I ordered about ten pairs of various 7 and 7.5 and 7.5W online. None fit. I ended up with size 8 Lunarendors and love them. (They might be packing out a touch - wish maybe I had 7.5 if they make them.) Nikes are traditionally narrow so they usually aren't great for wide feet, but sizing up managed to work.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I'm going to order 11.5 K2 Maysis and Nike Lunaendors. What Size would you go with on those?
I wear an 11.5 in running sneakers.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I wear a 12 nike running shoe sometimes a 13. For the lunarendors i went 11.5. Most people seem to run true to size on them from what I have read. 



Csanto23 said:


> I think I'm going to order 11.5 K2 Maysis and Nike Lunaendors. What Size would you go with on those?
> I wear an 11.5 in running sneakers.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

thedru13 said:


> I wear a 12 nike running shoe sometimes a 13. For the lunarendors i went 11.5. Most people seem to run true to size on them from what I have read.


So sizing down to an 11.5 wearing a 12 running shoe, how did you feel?

Do you have any toe cramming? my biggest issue is my toes.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I had a 12 originally and felt they may be a tad to big. I went to the 11.5 and my toes are touching the end of the boot. Foot feels secure like a firm handshake. I like the tighter fit of the 11.5. They are touching but not curling or crammed in there. 



Csanto23 said:


> So sizing down to an 11.5 wearing a 12 running shoe, how did you feel?
> 
> Do you have any toe cramming? my biggest issue is my toes.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i have no experience with any of these boots but i actually like to go a size up. i wear 10.5 size shoe and prefer an 11 boot. last year i ordered boots in a 10.5 online and they were a little too tight. they cut off the circulation in my toes just a little bit. didn't feel like returning them because i wanted to keep riding instead of waiting a couple weeks for the exchange to go through. but this year i haven't had that problem yet. i haven't snowboarded as much this year but maybe i just broke them in a little bit from last year. i dont know. but next time im going with an 11.

EDIT: the 10.5 boots that i wear are Rome boots


----------



## Jem (Jan 23, 2012)

Csanto23 said:


> I'm looking for new boots, I have to size up the boots I have now are squishing my toes..plus I WANT new boots lol.
> 
> My local stores dont seem to have the inventory I'm looking for, In a perfect world, I'd try on the following boots. Notes: K2 Maysis fit well, and are comfy. Nike ZF1 fit well (store didnt have my size). Wideish, flatish feet.
> 
> ...


I've been doing some research on new boots as well. My foot is wide at the toe area so my last set of boots I sized up 1/2 size. Wish I hadn't done that. Now my boots have stretched out and I have too much heel lift. I was recently told to avoid Burton and Nike as they both tend to be more narrow. Salomon, K2, Ride, and DC were recommended as boots that are more wide.


----------

